# drain port & lubrication port



## Mystery Puppet

Witam,

Prosiłbym o tłumaczenie dwóch wyrażeń:

drain port 

lubrication port - < czy to będzie port smarowania/oliwienia?

Pozdrawiam

MP


----------



## majlo

A my poprosilibyśmy o kontekst.


----------



## Mystery Puppet

Nooo tak, jak zwykle zapominam dopisać...

Chodzi o maszynę, stół rotacyjny


----------



## Mystery Puppet

@UP  Odświeżam


----------



## Rusak963

Byłoby fajnie jakbyś podał jakieś przykładowe zdanie, bardziej szczegółowy kontekst. Wtedy będziemy mogli ci bardziej pomóc.


----------



## Mystery Puppet

Drain lubricating oil from the drain port of rotary axis


----------



## majlo

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kontekst


----------



## kknd

port to w tym wypadku jakaś końcówka, miejsce, czasami gniazda itp. (np. niegdysiejszy _game port_, służący do podłączania tzw. _joysticka_);  tutaj kontekst naprawdę będzie istotny…


----------

